# Petfinder down?



## lnsmdove (Oct 12, 2009)

I have've been able to access Petfinder for the last 2 days. Anyone else having a problem or is it just me?

Susan
Grace GSD


----------



## lnsmdove (Oct 12, 2009)

Never mind, had a bad link in my favorites.

Susan
Grace GSD


----------

